# and another pony!



## Minimor (Jul 19, 2017)

Please excuse the fact that this little goof rubbed his mane out and now looks like he has kind of a thick neck (he doesn't really)--this guy hasn't been shown but he is a 2 year

old colt that is still very close to being mini sized (I need to measure him). He has the easiest, most fluid movement--I see him doing country pleasure driving.


He also is very full of personality--he thinks he is very special!


----------



## Minimor (Oct 4, 2017)

Here is another photo of Tuffy from earlier in September.


----------



## Debby - LB (Oct 7, 2017)

Love him!


----------



## Sandra Ericson (Feb 18, 2019)

great post


----------

